# Zippy traumatized?



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is coincidence or not. Zippy is a busy body, and will check out anything and anyone just out of curiosity. She will yap at the kids across the way when they come home from school, but it is the "hey, come play with me" type yap.

About 3 or 4 weeks ago, I walked Zippy out at bedtime to potty. The neighbor next door is a snot, and really strange. This is a really nice neighborhood, and no idea how or why he decided he wanted to live in our area. If anyone so much as touches a blade of grass on his property, he goes nuts. 

This particular night, someone drove down the street (a dead end street), and realized they were in the wrong place, so tried to find a way to back up. They apparently let a truck tire touch his property.
As we walked out onto the grass, and Zippy was finding her spot, the nutty neighbor fired a gun. It scared me and her both. I wasn't expecting anything like that. I know I flinched, and it is possible that when I did I might have jerked her leash a little, but I honestly can't remember. She jumped and did the "that scared ME bark", and came running to me. I tried to act like it was no big deal at that point, but heck, it scared me and I know Zippy knew it. I just said in an upbeat way (while my knees were shaking lol), "ok, let's go inside". She proceeded as normal.

Since then, she has adopted the behavior of barking at the slightest noise. She has also changed the way she greets hubby when he walks upstairs where we are. She just doesn't have an aggressive personality, but it is as though she is on guard even with him. She has the sweetest personality I have ever seen except for the Golden. She doesn't and hasn't displayed any type behavior that would indicate she would begin being aggressive.

I'm not sure whether to just ignore this, or whether I need to do anything. 

Suggestions?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Generally it is better to be proactive than "wait and see" while a behavior becomes more consistent or even more severe. If you aren't familiar with desensitization, having a professional behaviorist or a really experienced trainer help you is a good plan. The earlier you start, the quicker you will see progress.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Through this same site? apdt.com or would you recommend another for this type thing. She is 2 yrs old, and even though I joke a lot about her, she is a good dog now that she is past the puppy phase.

I know of two trainers in this area. One is a petsmart trainer. The other only works with hunting dogs. No behaviorists at all.

We are due to see the vet this month, but would like to go ahead and do the research beforehand.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If you are near a vet school, they will have a behaviorist. Otherwise do a search on the apdt site and call around/interview.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Poor you and little Zippy. I'd be scared to death if my neighbor fired a gun. Our gang used to be a little intimidated with DH because he's the strict one. I'd say in an excited cheerful voice "look, Daddy's here" and got them excited to see him. It seems to work for us. As Jackie suggested, get professional help before it becomes an ingrained behavior. Too bad you couldn't get one for your neighbor.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I can't really offer any dog behavior advice, but did you call the cops on the neighbor who fired a gun?? There are laws that prohibit people from firing weapons within certain area of others, etc. That's the first thing I'd do!!


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank you very much JMM. I will look at that site and see what I can find. There are also a couple of other behaviors she has adapated. It might all be coincidence, but still there has to be a reason.

Yes, I wish we could call the police on this guy, but honestly it is a strange situation. When he first moved into the neighborhood years back, we (his neighbors our other neighbors) learned that a young man of about 30 yrs of age purchased this house and paid cash. Now many years ago, 150,000 was a lot of money for a house, esp to simply pay cash. We felt suspicious then. 

Next his parole officer approached my other neighbor and explained the situation. Parole officer may not be the correct terminology. We were told this man was under indictment for grand theft, selling drugs, and I think grand arson. Again, my terminology may be inaccurate but you get the jest of it. The house when purchased was put in his mothers name, and somehow that is how he was allowed to keep it.

We are right outside the city limits. That makes it tricky for a lot of things.

Also, this guy is the "get even" type. There just isn't enough time to write this all down or for you to read all the things he has done in his reign of terror in this neighborhood. We just try to leave him alone. IF we call the police, and he knows who called, then you better watch out.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

http://www.dogwise.com/itemdetails.cfm?ID=DTB817

Here is a sound CD you might order ahead of time.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Kutsmail1 @ Sep 10 2009, 02:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=828091


> Thank you very much JMM. I will look at that site and see what I can find. There are also a couple of other behaviors she has adapated. It might all be coincidence, but still there has to be a reason.
> 
> Yes, I wish we could call the police on this guy, but honestly it is a strange situation. When he first moved into the neighborhood years back, we (his neighbors our other neighbors) learned that a young man of about 30 yrs of age purchased this house and paid cash. Now many years ago, 150,000 was a lot of money for a house, esp to simply pay cash. We felt suspicious then.
> 
> ...


Yikes--that's awful! A true nutjob. I understand your situation--it's an awful one to be in. I hope Zippy will be ok--keep us updated :grouphug:


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks, she is a pretty resilient little dog. If this were mistreatment, we would all have a place to start to work with them. With something like this out of the blue, it is just hard to know where to begin. I can cough, or just move...any sound and she jumps up barking like a maniac. These are sounds any pet would be desensitized to even as puppies. Heck, even as a puppy, she didn't act this way.

I am awaiting responses from 2 who were listed fairly close for behaviorist. If the search ot the adpt site was right, then they are certified, but waiting to validate and see about consultation fees.

Also, thanks JMM re: the CD.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Update on Zippy:

I have been in touch with a trainer this weekend via email. They have recommended that I first go to the vet to have her ears and hearing checked. She has to go this week anyway for her annual checkup and boosters.

Once I do that, then I contact them again for a face to face consultation.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I was lucky enough to find a certified behaviorist/trainer in my area via the site JMM sent. He comes tomorrow for the initial visit. I am hoping things might move along quickly, and he can share ideas that we can put into effect. I had hoped to go through the basic obedience as well to do a little touch up on Zippy. I found out today however that is going to have to be postpone due to this mommy having to go for a rotator cuff repair. 

Poor little Zippy...now I have to quickly get someone willing to work with me over the next couple of weeks to learn to brush her. I'm afraid to send her to the vets office again since her coat is almost grown out.

Thanks again for the site!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Kutsmail1 @ Oct 1 2009, 12:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835652


> I was lucky enough to find a certified behaviorist/trainer in my area via the site JMM sent. He comes tomorrow for the initial visit. I am hoping things might move along quickly, and he can share ideas that we can put into effect. I had hoped to go through the basic obedience as well to do a little touch up on Zippy. I found out today however that is going to have to be postpone due to this mommy having to go for a rotator cuff repair.
> 
> Poor little Zippy...now I have to quickly get someone willing to work with me over the next couple of weeks to learn to brush her. I'm afraid to send her to the vets office again since her coat is almost grown out.
> 
> Thanks again for the site![/B]



BEST OF LUCK!!!! I really hope that the behaviorist is able to help poor Zippy get over her nerves!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

So glad to hear that you were able to find a behaviorist/trainer. Please let us know how it goes. Hopefully, there won't be any more incidents with the crazy neighbour. :grouphug: to you and Zippy.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

The trainer came out to see us on Wed of this past week. Zippy of course charmed him lol. 

We are working on desensitization (sp?) for now by replacing a noise that might be disturbing to Zippy with one that is pleasing and/or a special treat. So far, this seems to be making a difference. She isn't barking as much at EVERY little noise which is such a relief! I keep a squeaky toy with me at all times. If the barking starts for unidentified reasons, then I squeak it and it gets her attention.

She is no longer demonstrating the over vigilant behavior with my husband when he walks upstairs or in a room where we might be.

We are doing some other things with her too such as focus, find it, spot, fetch, refining leave it, and stay to move her toward some other goals once I am over surgery..hopefully by the first of the year.

The "spot" is to help me with Zippy being underfoot in the kitchen, and also to help me with the front door. Zippy knows to heel and wait at the back door, but the only time the front door is used is with visitors and package deliveries. This is really helping esp. in the kitchen. I haven't had the time I have really needed or volunteers to help with the front door.

The trainer/behaviorist presents himself well, and Zippy was in awe of him...and his treat bag...

forgive the spelling tonight.


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

QUOTE (Kutsmail1 @ Oct 4 2009, 12:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836581


> The trainer/behaviorist presents himself well, and Zippy was in awe of him...and his treat bag...[/B]


LOL, my dog had the same look of holy reverence with the trainer and her magical pouch of goodies. Must be her posture and body language, as she was very precise in her cues, and very still when not communicating through gestures. I swear, I don't have nearly the same clout, even when equipped with my own magical pouch of goodies.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I am so glad to hear that things went well during your first session! Looks like Zippy might be on her way


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE (lawgirl @ Oct 4 2009, 03:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836703


> QUOTE (Kutsmail1 @ Oct 4 2009, 12:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836581





> The trainer/behaviorist presents himself well, and Zippy was in awe of him...and his treat bag...[/B]


LOL, my dog had the same look of holy reverence with the trainer and her magical pouch of goodies. Must be her posture and body language, as she was very precise in her cues, and very still when not communicating through gestures. I swear, I don't have nearly the same clout, even when equipped with my own magical pouch of goodies.
[/B][/QUOTE]

lol she was such a little angel and show off. It reminds me of when we as females take a car into the shop because of a noise it is making or a problem we notice. Of course when you get it there, the mechanics cannot find an issue or a sound lol.


----------

